# Horizontal Mounted Router and Table



## rgp (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever had any experience with a Woodhaven 6004 Horizontal Router Table & 4.2" Angle-Ease?

You can see it here at Amazon.com: Woodhaven 6004 Horizontal Router Table & 4.2" Angle-Ease: Home Improvement

I'm just wondering if there are any real advantages to this table....or not?

I like the angle idea, but not sure if it is really practical or actually useful.

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking at this Jig for $589, makes me want to make a adjustable height horizontal router table one of my shop built projects.


----------



## mlerchenmuller (Sep 26, 2011)

MLCS has something similar for a lot less. Web site is mlcswoodworking dot com.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
The Woodhaven is a great setup BUT it's a bit high in price.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33162-mlcs-horizontal-router-table-update.html

==


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

flockshot said:


> Looking at this Jig for $589, makes me want to make a adjustable height horizontal router table one of my shop built projects.


Exactly what I would do John, I would make it. NGM


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Matthias Wandel uses this machine as a horizontal table just by setting his stop blocks appropriately:

Multi slot mortising machine

Also see his pantorouter. I imagine one could use this as a horizontal table as well. The pantorouter also does box joints, mortise and tenons, dovetails, and pretty much every other router feature necessary. 

See that machine here:

Pantorouter


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

This one is easy to build and works great!

Table à toupie horizontale / Horizontal Router Table | Atelier du Bricoleur (menuiserie)


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the Stumpy Nubs version of the horizontal router table and do plan to build it.
Homemade Horizontal Router Rable & Harbor Freight Planer-Woodworking with Stumpy Nubs #17 - YouTube


----------



## rgp (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for al the input. The Stumpy Nubs site looks interesting. I'm going to watch the whole thing later. Does anyone think there's any real advantage to the angled mounting of the router on the Woodhaven. I agree that's it's way too expensive. I think I could build a mount for it if there was a real reason to.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, there are real advantages to being able to tilt your router against your work piece. It's just a question of if you will be building projects that will take advantage of them. The MLCS table does the same things as the Woodhaven for about $200. The difference is you tilt the table instead of the router. Bill Hylton has a plan in one of his books for a tilting router table that is pretty slick and an image of it is posted on the forums. One other option is the Woodrat. There is an optional miter box for it that allows some really interesting cuts. You can check it out at The Amazing WoodRat Makes Any Woodworking Joint


----------

